# Rats tail turning black.. please help



## tamz (Jun 6, 2013)

I have 2 hairless female rats yesterday they were fine when I took them out. This afternoon I noticed Peanuts tail is black.. from mid tail down to the tip.. I looked at the other rat (Cashew) and noticed she too had a black spot on her tail.. The only thing I have given them new to eat is peach (only a small bite each) and last night I oiled the squeaky wheel ( vegetable oil and I have done this before).. Peanut has always seemed less lively than Cashew.. her eyes and nose seem to always leak a brownish red (I thought that was pretty normal other rats Ive had have done this) She doesnt seem to be in pain but I am also worried to take her out right now.. any ideas what could have caused this? ( I thought injury until I noticed the spot on cashew too) Thanks I appreciate any help


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My first though is to take them to the vet for an amputation... 

We had a litter of white mice one's tail started turning black from the tip at about two weeks old. I treated it daily with iodine... The black stopped going up the tail with the first treatment but the black part fell off. The mouse lived a normal healthy live but the tail end never grew back.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I would check if its muck or not, if not then head over to the vets quickly. A rats tail tip can get a tiny bit black but for half therd tail to turn black is pretty serious. Still they may have stuck itin some blackfood or in some much.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

What is your substrate? My girl's tails turn black when I put a new dark fleece down.


----------

